# From the very beginning... bluedreams



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all!

Well we are quite literally right at the beginning of our journey, and I thought it would be nice to share our journey but also a way to keep track of our journey so one day I can let LO know just how wanted they are and how blessed we will be.  Figured this was the best place to start as the level of support and the whole ethos of these boards is just amazing!! 

So me and DH began thinking about adoption back in October when we first realised we may not have our own biological children.  After a bit of soul searching (and counselling - she was wonderful!), we realised what we want more than anything is a family... not a pregnancy.  So we contacted a few LAs in January and have now sent off our expression of interest forms.

We had a phone interview with our case worker yesterday which went really well.  She said she's writing a report to recommend us for our initial visit! Yay - hurdle 1, complete!! haha

So we are off to the information evening next Monday now too, which I'm quite excited about but also very curious about the types of things that they will talk about.

Anyways, that's us at the moment -  The beginning of a long and precious journey!

Catch ya later xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi bluedreams

Good luck with your journey, can't wait to read more

Xxxxxx


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck on your journey Bluedreams   I hope everything goes well for you and you enjoy the information evening


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay ... So few things have happened, good, confusing, exciting!

We went along to our adoption information evening and initially we were quite nervous, even thought we were in the wrong place at one point as everyone around us seemed to be there for info about foster caring (it was a joint info evening).  We heard from various people and then split off into groups and had the opportunity to ask more questions and hear a bit more detail about the process.  This part is the shocker - They are trying to operate under the new government guidelines and have been for quite a while now and the sw said all being well we could be approved by oct/nov.  They then, all depending on matching etc, usually match their prospective adopters within 3/4 months!!! how quick!?!?! So me and DH left happy, excited and SHOCKED! haha

We've had our telephone interview and sw seemed quite keen about us progressing to initial visit.  We've now had letter about the visit and are waiting for sw to contact us to arrange a time.

We've also got an initial visit with another LA set up for 20th of this month - I've began the big clean already lol.

I've began to read some books and began putting together some basic info about us. I'm a compulsive googled and have a major need for structure and preparation!, just as well DH is more laid back


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations on the start of your journey!!! Good luck and much love to you!!


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Scratch my last comment, DH is not as laid back as I thought  

We have just spent the entire day cleaning our house from top to bottom, although I'm sure the dogs will mess that up again shortly, in prep for our initial visit.  We got a phone call from our favoured LA and they have set up an appt for Friday next week! woohoo, 2 in one week, not stressing haha What a lie.

Any tips anyone?  I'm already thinking what can I put in the slow cooker to make the house smell lush?!

Eeek soooooooooo excited!


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, so everything you all said about knowing who the right agency is when you meet them is absolutely true!  We had our 2nd (of two) yesterday and as the sw left DH turned to me and said, get on the phone and thank the other agency but we're going with this one!    When the social worker from the 2nd LA came round it just felt right.  DH was much more relaxed and conversation just flowed much more easily that we both feel it's right for us.

To that point we've started a holiday fund too based on what others have suggested about going on holiday before LOs come along.  We were going to book for next Summer but now have just decided we will save up and book last minute somewhere.

Oh and prep will be at the beginning of July!


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm so pleased you have found the right LA for you and that you feel comfortable with them, it's so important that you all can work together   The time will fly by to your prep course


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Bluedreams sounds like you found an efficient LA. We attended our info evening last week and confirmed our interest, following the telephone questionnaire. Now waiting for details of intial visit. Think our LA sticking to old guidelines, judging by the way we have not heard anything yet lol.

Good luck on your journey   xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi  blue dreams we're prep June / July  not sure if old or  new time scales yet. Either way we'll be moving at similar times.  Hope you're enjoying the weekend  xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad you've found a LA that feels right. Good luck   xx


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all, thank you for all your wishes. 

Gwyneth, def sounds about the right time our first evening is 26th June then, we have the full day on  thur/fri of the first 2 weeks in July.  Would be nice to share experiences etc.

Now all weve got to do is figure out what to do to keep me sane for the next few months haha x


----------

